# SIMs or Origin?



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

I have only posted on this site a few times, but am in a bit of a quandary so thought I would ask for some advice on here!  My DH and I went thru a cycle in Aug/Sept at CARE (live in Belfast so travelled over), unfortunately BFN.  We would really like to have another go and are on the w/lists for private and NHS treatment at the RFC.  It looks like it will be a while before either of these come through so we are considering cycling at SIMs or Origin in the meantime.  

To be honest I am really unsure of which clinic to go with and am looking for any positive / negative experiences of either.  Sims seem to have higher success rates, but I am not so sure that this makes a huge difference!  Sims do blast transfers and I would really like to try that, however the travelling up and down to Dublin might be an added stress at an already stressful time!  I really want to make the decision that gives us the best chance as the last BFN hit us really hard.

Thanks in advance
H


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't help you with SIMS . But this is my 2nd cycle with Origin and I am happy with the care I've recieved. They ave given me lots of extra scans as it looked like I could over stimulate again. 

They don't do anything fancier than the royal in terms of treatment though. No blast transfers , no donor eggs or sperm.


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Happyfeet,
Have you considered going abroad? I know some of the girls at my clinic were using there own eggs it has the benefit of being much less expensive. Might be worth considering in most cases I dont think they ever have waiting lists for own egg ivf.

Lesley xx


----------



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your responses.  It's helpful to know about Origin as I was hoping to do a blast transfer this time as I would like to know if our embryos get to that stage even if they were good on day 3.  SIMs do carry this out so it's something to think about.  Lesley I would consider going abroad, especially as success rates seem to be so good for certain clinics.  

Thanks again
H
xo


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Happyfeet. I am currently going to the SIMS in Dublin. I would highly recommend them. I believe that people that can subject themselves to dealing with disappointments on a regular basis have to be some very specially selected people. The nurses and doctors, I would never expect more, they are so caring and I always feel like I am a person and not a number. I at 40 was a very low risk of OHSS, I think they mentioned 1% chance, and I was it. The plan was to freeze 5-7 day blastocysts, and transfer in the new year. I was and continue to be regularly scanned with my OHSS. One thing to also consider is wait time when you do come for appointments. I have never waited more than 10 mins. I am not sure if this is something that other people experience in other clinics. There is also free parking and is located just off the M50 so is easy to find from the M1.


----------



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Jecca

Thanks for your post.  We have decided to go with SIMS and sent the stuff off a few weeks ago and very luckily got a canacellation for 16th Dec so can't wait to get something started again to be honest!  I have heard good things about SIMS and would love and hope to get to blast stage, but am taking it one step at a time this time.  We will probably be cycling at the same time so looking forward to chatting with you.  It's brilliant you have some blasts already waiting for you!

Do you know if they offer an 'antagonist' (sp?)protocol, as my last clinic said in my review that this is the way I should go next? 

Thanks
H xo


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic to get a quick appointment. I suppose at christmas time it is likely to get cancellations. So if anyone else is thinking of contacting a fertility clinic this would be a good time to do it. I 'wish' I had blasts waiting for me. They had to stop my cycle as I produced too many and it would have been too dangerous to take the trigger injection. 
I will have my Fibroid(s) out in December and expecting to do my next cycle in March. It would be great if you were 'cycling' at the same time.
When I went I said I wanted to start straight away, and that is what they did.

when I went to SIMS first I had a nurse consultation, with Biddy Collings, very nice and made us feel completely at ease. In fact I have dealt with about 5 nurses now and they are all lovely. Then about 6 weeks later we had a consultation with a doctor, he went over the same stuff again really and then we finally booked in our dates for doing everything. I had to postpone for a month as I had some long haul travel that I did not want to do with young little ET.

Prior to having my appointment with the SIMS, I was returning to my Gynae consultant following a Laparotomy, and he suggested that I get all my bloods done prior to going to the SIMS. This saved me a few euro. It was for FSH, LH, and some others. My GP only charged me 20 euro to have the bloods done and I got the results in 10 days. To speed things up as I was freaking out turning 40 earlier this summer, I asked what could I do in preparation for SIMS, and they also said I could get my blood tests done. So if you are looking to move along really swiftly you could consider doing this?

Was looking at the due date calendar and got a bit of a shock, if we go for ET in mid March we are looking at a 23 Dec baby! If it all works this time.

I think I am on the short type protocol, not sure of the name of it. I was on the pill for a few weeks, then sniffing suprecor for 10 days ish, and then the injections for 10 days, and then I should have have EC but had OHSS. they picked up on this very early on and adjusted my dose. So I suppose it was not nearly as heart breaking and going al the way and having no blasts. So I am now on a break to let me ovaries return to their original size and recover after my fibroid removal in Dec.


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

As you are coming from the North, did you know that Dundrum Shopping Centre is only a stones throw away from the SIMS clinic. Retail therapy anyone..


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone have an idea of prices for SIms ? Want to compare with Origin.
Thanks
GG


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

My experiences from Origin are from years ago but I wasn't too impressed, they gave me high dose of stims even tho I kept saying I would overstimulate they didn't listen. I got 32 eggs & had to have freeze all.  My friend recently did an antagonist cycle there as they have recently started doing this, unfortunately she got a BFN but seemed to get plenty of scans & better looked after.

GL, Kate xo


----------



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Jecca - I know dundrum is fairly close to the clinic so will have to have a wee look around when we are down on the 16th!!

GG - I have looked at SIMs costs and estimate it will be appx £4200 + drugs, so similar to Origin in cost I think. The following link has access to the price list http://www.sims.ie/Price_List/Price_List.749.html .

Katie - thanks for your info on Origin. We have since decided to go with SIMS as I am worried about being pushed down the road of SET, due to my age etc and I believe that with SIMS we still have the choice of having 2 embryos put back.

Thanks for the help!
H
xo


----------

